# best place to get hlcd



## captivahach (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok I'm looking at goin with a set of hlcd in my truck (00 f250 CC) where is the best places to find these.any help is much appreciated.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

eBay, here and woofersetc for image dynamics.

Also saw these for sale. Been a LONG time since I've seen anything about those. Iirc they had notch filtering in the crossovers for typical nodes. Not sure what the mid bass/midrange speaker has for stats.

image dynamics horns crossovers and mids | eBay


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Eric Stevens era Image Dynamics horns are the only way to go! No one has invested more time and money in horn design for 12V than Matt and Eric.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

contact Eric Stevens on this board is the best way to go


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> contact Eric Stevens on this board is the best way to go


x2 on that. no doubt Eric will get back to you the same dady.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> contact Eric Stevens on this board is the best way to go



Agreed.


----------



## typ02nuk (Mar 16, 2011)

I am new here and want to acquire some horns as well for 91 civic hatch...Help please...


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Contact Eric. That's what I did. Best way to go for sure. 

And make sure to start reading up on horns. Hardest thing is finding midrange/mid-bass speakers that can keep up.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

If you can find the Veritas; aluminium horns, or USD AUDIO hlcd, Wave guide super A or usd pro-comps. the thing is that almost all the manufacters doesn't match the correct size of the woofer in comparison to the horn size.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

boricua69 said:


> If you can find the Veritas; aluminium horns, or USD AUDIO hlcd, Wave guide super A or usd pro-comps. *the thing is that almost all the manufacters doesn't match the correct size of the woofer in comparison to the horn size*.


imo it's not the size but the effeciency. and i think eric did a fine job of it.


----------

